# tool handles made from ipe?



## jmurray (Mar 2, 2013)

Local place I buy salvage from has loads of ipe. Before I bought any thought I'd ask how it is to turn. Anyone with a lil experience help me out.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 2, 2013)

I've turned it, no big deal, it is hard and requires sharp tools. I know some have had sensitivity problems with it, I am not one of them. I have turned finials out of it. It's brittle so it make finials a challenge. I think I will try a pen, I forgot I had a stash until you made this post. Thanks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 2, 2013)

I have turned it and liked it. Vern is right - very hard and very brittle. Polishes very well. Should make great handles no problem. 
Scott


----------



## jmurray (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks fellas


----------

